# Crash gestione servizi

## Supremus

Ciao a tutti   :Very Happy: 

Quanto tento di abilitare/disabilitare un servizio l'applicazione mi va in crash

e mi parte il bug reporting tools.

Cosa posso fare?

----------

## comio

 *Supremus wrote:*   

> Ciao a tutti  
> 
> Quanto tento di abilitare/disabilitare un servizio l'applicazione mi va in crash
> 
> e mi parte il bug reporting tools.
> ...

 

siamo in due :S

ciao

----------

## Supremus

 *comio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> siamo in due :S
> 
> ciao

 

Allora mi consolo   :Very Happy: 

Non sono l'unico ad avere quel problema

----------

## randomaze

 *comio wrote:*   

> siamo in due :S

 

Sarete anche in due ma siete abbastanza avari di informazioni.

Di cosa state parlando? rc-update? O chincaglierie da Desktop Environment?

Sistema in ~?

architettura?

baselayout?

insomma, di domande ce ne sarebbero un bel pò...

----------

## Supremus

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *comio wrote:*   siamo in due :S 
> 
> Sarete anche in due ma siete abbastanza avari di informazioni.
> 
> Di cosa state parlando? rc-update? O chincaglierie da Desktop Environment?
> ...

 

Io uso gnome.

Io lo faccio da Sistema -> amministrazione -> servizi

architettura amd64

baselayout  non saprei cosa sia

se vuoi ti posto tutto il report di bug bubby

----------

## crisandbea

@Supremus

per baselayout "Randomaze" intende  questo :

```
sys-apps/baselayout
```

  che puoi verificare con 

```
eix -I sys-apps/baselayout
```

ciao

----------

## Supremus

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

> @Supremus
> 
> per baselayout "Randomaze" intende  questo :
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Se do quel comando mi da un errore

localhost schwitz # eix -I sys-apps/baselayout

bash: eix: command not found

localhost schwitz #

----------

## crisandbea

@supremus

ti dà errore perchè non hai installato quella utility.  puoi farlo con 

```
emerge -av eix
```

ciao

----------

## Supremus

Ecco il risultato del comando

```

localhost schwitz # eix -I sys-apps/baselayout

[I] sys-apps/baselayout

     Available versions:  1.11.15-r3 1.12.4-r7 1.12.5-r2 1.12.6 1.12.8-r1 ~1.12.8-r2 ~1.12.8-r5 1.12.9 [M]~1.13.0_alpha12

     Installed versions:  1.12.9(10:23:16 03/25/07)(-bootstrap -build -static unicode)

     Homepage:            http://www.gentoo.org/

     Description:         Filesystem baselayout and init scripts

localhost schwitz #
```

----------

## .:deadhead:.

minchia allora non sono io che ho perso la comprensione della lingua italica...

----------

## Supremus

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> minchia allora non sono io che ho perso la comprensione della lingua italica...

 

 :Question:   :Question: 

Ho scritto qualcosa di sbagliato?

----------

## randomaze

 *Supremus wrote:*   

>  *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   minchia allora non sono io che ho perso la comprensione della lingua italica... 
> 
>  
> 
> Ho scritto qualcosa di sbagliato?

 

Ricominciamo da capo.

Il problema é "Quanto tento di abilitare/disabilitare un servizio l'applicazione mi va in crash". 

A partire da questo, considerando che io come "servizio" intendo robe tipo mysql/apache/mpd/... ho chiesto di precisare se era uno di questi servizi (e, nel caso, la versione di baselayout di cui si parlava).

La discussione poi si é girata verso altri lidi, ovvero la presenza o meno di eix (e suppongo che il commento di deadhead si riferisse a questa divagazione).

Ora, per ritornare al problema iniziale, dato che io non uso gnome, qualcuno degli gnomisti riesce a dire se "Sistema -> amministrazione -> servizi" da qualche problema?

----------

## !ico

non uso gnome, ma forse il tuo problema è  questo

ola  :Wink: 

----------

## Supremus

@ randomaze

Si il mio problema è proprio quello   :Very Happy: 

@ !ico

Non ci capisco molto di inglese   :Crying or Very sad: 

Però vi posso postare il bug reportfile:

```
Distribution: Gentoo Base System release 1.12.9

Gnome Release: 2.16.2 2007-03-12 (Gentoo)

BugBuddy Version: 2.16.0

Memory status: size: 103743488 vsize: 103743488 resident: 13942784 share: 9793536 rss: 13942784 rss_rlim: -1

CPU usage: start_time: 1174932663 rtime: 33 utime: 31 stime: 2 cutime:0 cstime: 0 timeout: 0 it_real_value: 0 frequency: 100

Backtrace was generated from '/usr/bin/services-admin'

(no debugging symbols found)

Using host libthread_db library "/lib/libthread_db.so.1".

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

[Thread debugging using libthread_db enabled]

[New Thread 47298365079248 (LWP 10071)]

0x00002b048157aab5 in waitpid () from /lib/libpthread.so.0

#0  0x00002b048157aab5 in waitpid () from /lib/libpthread.so.0

#1  0x00002b047d9f7270 in ?? () from /usr/lib/libgnomeui-2.so.0

#2  <signal handler called>

#3  0x0000000000406153 in ?? ()

#4  0x0000000000405811 in ?? ()

#5  0x00002b0480fd50b8 in g_closure_invoke ()

   from /usr/lib/libgobject-2.0.so.0

#6  0x00002b0480fe4df1 in ?? () from /usr/lib/libgobject-2.0.so.0

#7  0x00002b0480fe60a5 in g_signal_emit_valist ()

   from /usr/lib/libgobject-2.0.so.0

#8  0x00002b0480fe6283 in g_signal_emit () from /usr/lib/libgobject-2.0.so.0

#9  0x00002b047f30f189 in ?? () from /usr/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0

#10 0x00002b047f4a74c0 in ?? () from /usr/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0

#11 0x00002b047f4a77b5 in ?? () from /usr/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0

#12 0x00002b047f4a3e52 in ?? () from /usr/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0

#13 0x00002b047f3bad4d in ?? () from /usr/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0

#14 0x00002b0480fd50b8 in g_closure_invoke ()

   from /usr/lib/libgobject-2.0.so.0

#15 0x00002b0480fe4f8f in ?? () from /usr/lib/libgobject-2.0.so.0

#16 0x00002b0480fe5e6e in g_signal_emit_valist ()

   from /usr/lib/libgobject-2.0.so.0

#17 0x00002b0480fe6283 in g_signal_emit () from /usr/lib/libgobject-2.0.so.0

#18 0x00002b047f4b498e in ?? () from /usr/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0

#19 0x00002b047f3b433e in gtk_propagate_event ()

   from /usr/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0

#20 0x00002b047f3b53a7 in gtk_main_do_event ()

   from /usr/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0

#21 0x00002b047f98af5c in ?? () from /usr/lib/libgdk-x11-2.0.so.0

#22 0x00002b04816b4383 in g_main_context_dispatch ()

   from /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0

#23 0x00002b04816b71cd in ?? () from /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0

#24 0x00002b04816b74b6 in g_main_loop_run () from /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0

#25 0x00002b047f3b5702 in gtk_main () from /usr/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0

#26 0x000000000040a80e in ?? ()

#27 0x00000000004051fe in ?? ()

#28 0x00002b0481b83374 in __libc_start_main () from /lib/libc.so.6

#29 0x00000000004050c9 in ?? ()

#30 0x00007fff2d224ef8 in ?? ()

#31 0x0000000000000000 in ?? ()

Thread 1 (Thread 47298365079248 (LWP 10071)):

#0  0x00002b048157aab5 in waitpid () from /lib/libpthread.so.0

No symbol table info available.

#1  0x00002b047d9f7270 in ?? () from /usr/lib/libgnomeui-2.so.0

No symbol table info available.

#2  <signal handler called>

No symbol table info available.

#3  0x0000000000406153 in ?? ()

No symbol table info available.

#4  0x0000000000405811 in ?? ()

No symbol table info available.

#5  0x00002b0480fd50b8 in g_closure_invoke ()

   from /usr/lib/libgobject-2.0.so.0

No symbol table info available.

#6  0x00002b0480fe4df1 in ?? () from /usr/lib/libgobject-2.0.so.0

No symbol table info available.

#7  0x00002b0480fe60a5 in g_signal_emit_valist ()

   from /usr/lib/libgobject-2.0.so.0

No symbol table info available.

#8  0x00002b0480fe6283 in g_signal_emit () from /usr/lib/libgobject-2.0.so.0

No symbol table info available.

#9  0x00002b047f30f189 in ?? () from /usr/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0

No symbol table info available.

#10 0x00002b047f4a74c0 in ?? () from /usr/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0

No symbol table info available.

#11 0x00002b047f4a77b5 in ?? () from /usr/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0

No symbol table info available.

#12 0x00002b047f4a3e52 in ?? () from /usr/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0

No symbol table info available.

#13 0x00002b047f3bad4d in ?? () from /usr/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0

No symbol table info available.

#14 0x00002b0480fd50b8 in g_closure_invoke ()

   from /usr/lib/libgobject-2.0.so.0

No symbol table info available.

#15 0x00002b0480fe4f8f in ?? () from /usr/lib/libgobject-2.0.so.0

No symbol table info available.

#16 0x00002b0480fe5e6e in g_signal_emit_valist ()

   from /usr/lib/libgobject-2.0.so.0

No symbol table info available.

#17 0x00002b0480fe6283 in g_signal_emit () from /usr/lib/libgobject-2.0.so.0

No symbol table info available.

#18 0x00002b047f4b498e in ?? () from /usr/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0

No symbol table info available.

#19 0x00002b047f3b433e in gtk_propagate_event ()

   from /usr/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0

No symbol table info available.

#20 0x00002b047f3b53a7 in gtk_main_do_event ()

   from /usr/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0

No symbol table info available.

#21 0x00002b047f98af5c in ?? () from /usr/lib/libgdk-x11-2.0.so.0

No symbol table info available.

#22 0x00002b04816b4383 in g_main_context_dispatch ()

   from /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0

No symbol table info available.

#23 0x00002b04816b71cd in ?? () from /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0

No symbol table info available.

#24 0x00002b04816b74b6 in g_main_loop_run () from /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0

No symbol table info available.

#25 0x00002b047f3b5702 in gtk_main () from /usr/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0

No symbol table info available.

#26 0x000000000040a80e in ?? ()

No symbol table info available.

#27 0x00000000004051fe in ?? ()

No symbol table info available.

#28 0x00002b0481b83374 in __libc_start_main () from /lib/libc.so.6

No symbol table info available.

#29 0x00000000004050c9 in ?? ()

No symbol table info available.

#30 0x00007fff2d224ef8 in ?? ()

No symbol table info available.

#31 0x0000000000000000 in ?? ()

No symbol table info available.

#0  0x00002b048157aab5 in waitpid () from /lib/libpthread.so.0

The program is running.  Quit anyway (and detach it)? (y or n) [answered Y; input not from terminal]

```

----------

